# Apartments in Phuket or Koh Samui



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello to Everyone in the Forum. I want to rent an apartment on a monthly bases in Phuket or Koh Samui. I am looking for a studio or 1 bedroom apartment which is near to a decent beach. Its important that I have fast broadband which is reliable as I will be working while in Thailand. Also I would like Cable TV with a variety of european channels. Renting property in thailand is cheap compared to australia so I dont mind paying extra for a good internet service/cable T.V. Has anyone got any suggestions.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Many in Phuket, on or very close to a beach. Kamala, Patong. Phuket Gazette has many listings an contacts.


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Many in Phuket, on or very close to a beach. Kamala, Patong. Phuket Gazette has many listings an contacts.


Thanks for your reply will check it out.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

these three all have classified for Phuket

_Phuket_
phuketwan http://phuketwan.com/
Phuket Gazette http://www.phuketgazette.net/
Phuketnews http://www.thephuketnews.com/


----------

